# Happy Birthday dudley



## PB Moderating Team (Jun 13, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-dudley (born 1946, Age: 69)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 13, 2015)

Brother, I hope you enjoy the day and have many more!


----------



## Cymro (Jun 13, 2015)

May your day be a blessed one.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 13, 2015)

Happy birthday, Dudley--may you have many more in good health!


----------



## Frosty (Jun 13, 2015)

Happy birthday, Dudley.

Miss seeing you post things on here. Always enjoyed your posts.


----------

